# Anyone hunting muzzy?



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll be out. Gonna be a cold one!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll be out with wife. My tag is filled, she's not much of a cold weather hunter so for Christmas I bought her a blind! Gonna put a heater in for her and see if she let some smoke fly


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Heading to our camp in Washington co!


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't wait, bring on the cold.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

bigwayned said:


> I can't wait, bring on the cold.


Belmont county here I come


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

They should be on their feet I'll be out Saturday morning at least.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Duck, headed to Belmont too. What area?


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Washington County here I come!!


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I will be out all 4 days in portage just not looking forward to the cold. Going to pull the camera cards tomorrow to see what is still around. Hoping to go down south if we get permission.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure thing! 
Wouldn't miss my 2nd best deer hunting time.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll be out there. Got my toe warmers and my ar 15 ready.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont forget your whiskey....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> dont forget your whiskey....


Thanks buddy. I almost forgot the crown. Have a note to bring it. You're going to miss the muzzy hangover.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've got a winter wheat field I plan hunting. I imagine they will be drawn to as it's the green thing left.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll be out with my son. I've punched a buck tag & he put a doe in the freezer, too so he'll be horn hunting & I'll be shivering. They'll have to feed for sure with these temps.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just got back from a cruise, none in the wheat but they are all over in the plowed corn fields. Making me re-think the wheat field strategy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Thanks buddy. I almost forgot the crown. Have a note to bring it. You're going to miss the muzzy hangover.


I am for sure


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Harrison County for a few days. Good lucky to everyone heading out. Be safe.


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

At 3:30 I will brew my coffee and then 2 hours drive to my spot on public


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just checked the thermometer at the garage. Right at 5 degrees. 
Dress warm and stay safe.
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Just got everything ready to go! 11:30pm lol better late than never. Heading out with the wife in the morning to hopefully punch her buck tag! Have a blind Set up for her, a heater and fresh tank. Drove by the property today and saw 13 does out feeding at noon! Drove around at dusk and saw deer in every other field it seemed like. Good luck to all, be safe and dress warm


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

weather shows 5 deg at 7.00 AM, will be trying out my ''Heater Body Suite" I just got, hope its as warm as advertised.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll be out in the afternoon. A friend and I will be hunting together in a box blind. He needs a deer, and I don't, so he is up to bat.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I skipped the am hunt, but went out to the pop up blind and fired up the torpedo heater, heard some noise behind me but was too busy sipping scotch to worry about it.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

After all the grief I give BobK we find out he drinks Crown also... wonder if he ever fell in the flower bed at the hotel?

Better stay on topic... did not hunt today done for the year... trying to do my part by not shooting more than 1...


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

hopin to cash said:


> After all the grief I give BobK we find out he drinks Crown also... wonder if he ever fell in the flower bed at the hotel?
> 
> Better stay on topic... did not hunt today done for the year... trying to do my part by not shooting more than 1...


Hotel? The only hotel he has hunted out of is his sky hotel. But he is indeed a pro Hunter.  I saw nothing tonight. Hopefully he will share some good, experienced hunting information to help out us less unfortunate souls.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

In all seriousness, I did go out last night for the last hour, didn't even take the smoke pole , just wanted to go watch. I never cut any tracks going in, but I did hear noise behind me. When I left I saw running deer tracks and what looked like yote tracks. Didn't get to actually see it, but looks like a yote running a deer to me.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Temp on my truck info center showed -1 when I got out at 5:45A. But it had warmed up considerably to 7 degrees by 5:00 P.M. when I got back in. Really wasn't a bad day, never was uncomfortable, Walked and set most of the day in the open. Saw a lot of sign in certain areas and fresh beds, but did not see any shootable deer. I got my buck the first day of regular gun so I was more intent on just being in the woods. All in all it was a beautiful day, cold but none the less beautiful.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Sure thing!
> Wouldn't miss my 2nd best deer hunting time.


How was Hocking County for ya?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Was out there Saturday morning. Dressed in insulated underwear, 2 pairs of sweatpants and some insulated camo overalls. Also had 600 gram thinsulate boots with 2 pairs of socks. Didn't get cold, but also didn't sit long. By 9:00am Dad & I were trying to drive deer. Ended up sweating most of the day! 

Had one coyote driven too me, but couldn't get a bead on it before it trotted past. First time I've had a chance to shoot a coyote. Another section of woods was filled with coyote, rabbit, and deer tracks! Not sure if I chased the deer out or the coyotes did. I think there was a whole pack in that section where the deer usually sit. My dad chased some deer out of the area where we usually stand on that drive. Looked like the deer had been pushed to the edges by the coyote pack! This hunting area has really gone downhill the last few years.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Been out twice here in ashtabula co, cold temps have them on their feet early and hitting the food sources, seeing lots of deer just no shooters. Boys and I have been after another droptine buck that appeared on camera last year after the gun season than disappeared again till this year after the regular gun season. The boys hunted him hard over the holidays with bow. They are now back to work and school so that leaves me to hunt him Hopefully he will give me a shot at some point.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I finally saw some deer, missed a big doe, I thought I had a clear shot but bullet hit a small twig and I missed, luckily missed clean. Almost got reloaded before they trotted off. Afternoon saw two tails walking in, then at 5:00 I saw a coyote about 80 yds away on same trail I saw the two deer on, I lip squeaked and it stopped, second time it turns and runs toward me, shot her at 20 yds. Weighed almost 40 pounds.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I will go out a limb and say, you just did more to help the deer population improve than the state has done in the last 10 years!!! Had 7 in the back 40 last night, best picture I could get. No antlers and they kept our horses occupied for an hour.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

eyecatchum2 said:


> I finally saw some deer, missed a big doe, I thought I had a clear shot but bullet hit a small twig and I missed, luckily missed clean. Almost got reloaded before they trotted off. Afternoon saw two tails walking in, then at 5:00 I saw a coyote about 80 yds away on same trail I saw the two deer on, I lip squeaked and it stopped, second time it turns and runs toward me, shot her at 20 yds. Weighed almost 40 pounds.


Probably would have been over 40 lbs before I put a .50 caliber hole through her.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The old lady killed her buck sat evening


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

That's a nice big buck, congratulations to her, first for even being out there and second for harvesting a nice buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> How was Hocking County for ya?


It's been great. 
Three guys hunting...two does down. Yours truly hasn't shot anything yet. But have had a blast hunting with some old pals. 
Have seen a total of 17 deer in three days. Have only seen one single deer and she was being chased by two yotes. Couldn't get a shot on yotes. The rest of the deer herded up. Went through one area Sun. that had 13 beds in it. None warm. Most likely made Sat. 
Saw some nice pics. on property owners trail cam. Many,many yotes. Owner said yotes have moved in in big numbers. From the many tracks, I'll say for certain there is no shortage of them in the area.
Eyecatchum2 posted the great kill of the yote. Congrats!
Still amazes me that there are those that believe the yote population isn't hurting the deer herd and only kill fawns. The doe I witnessed being chased was a very nice mature doe. 
Will be out in the morning if it's not raining.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fastwater, It sounds like a good time is being had by your group. Deer have been moving like crazy. It's good you're seeing deer. Good luck tomorrow if you get out. 
I saw quite a few yote tracks as well over the weekend. About time to get after them.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Went down to coshocton today on private land we did 4 man drives. We saw nothing in the morning. But after lunch first drive had about 15 come through shot a button buck at 100 yds. I thought it was a doe. Had a big body deer come by me at 30 yds didn't shoot it looked like a buck with no horns. Then on the next drive the guy who was pushing deer with me shot a 5 pt I jumped. But what was pretty neat I saw the deer drop then heard the shot. Depends on the weather if I go out local tomorrow. So good luck all sorry so long winded.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out Saturday in Muskingham county. I sit in my stand for about 3 hours and didn't see anything so I decided to go back to the truck and grab a bite. While at my truck I decided to move to another area. I was in my stand about 1.5 hours when I heard a noise coming toward me. Turns out it was a bunch of Amish doing a deer drive. I let them go by me and stayed in my stand for about another half hour in case a deer circled around them. Nothing so I figured any deer in that area was long gone by now. I got back to my truck and drove around for awhile. I saw around 6 white passenger vans with trailers on them. I saw around 20 Amish lined up along the road in different places. It looked like they were doing drives in a hopscotch style. There had to be over 40 Amish doing drives. I did hear about 30 shots in the morning. I'm done for the year. I got a really nice 17 pointer in October and passed a couple does early in the season that I wished I had shot now. Now on to icefishing!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

fastwater said:


> It's been great.
> Three guys hunting...two does down. Yours truly hasn't shot anything yet. But have had a blast hunting with some old pals.
> Have seen a total of 17 deer in three days. Have only seen one single deer and she was being chased by two yotes. Couldn't get a shot on yotes. The rest of the deer herded up. Went through one area Sun. that had 13 beds in it. None warm. Most likely made Sat.
> Saw some nice pics. on property owners trail cam. Many,many yotes. Owner said yotes have moved in in big numbers. From the many tracks, I'll say for certain there is no shortage of them in the area.
> ...


There is a photo on the Cudde Back website of a big buck being chased by coyotes and the hind quarters are all chewed up on the buck. Two or three coyotes can easily run a deer to exhaustion and then bring it down.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Went out last night with my dad to private property. An hour before dark, it was like rush hour, but I was on the side road just watching from 150 yds away. I don't have a scope, so I didn't try it. Had a group of 5 come up to within 40 yds, but I couldn't get my gun up cause they were coming right towards me and they would have seen me raising it up. They angled down the hill behind some brush and kept going to a feeder on a neighboring property. Saw 4 others headed towards that feeder, but they were on the other property too. 

I started walking out with about 10 minutes of shooting light left. Was on a well road and almost to the main road where I heard a noise to my left. Turned to see a doe coming out of the brush. It was quickly followed by 5 others! They saw me right away standing in the open 30 yds away. We all froze and had a standoff for about 2 minutes. I knew that as soon as moved they would bolt. If they didn't bolt, I had no shot anyways because behind them was a neighbor's barn and an oil storage tank. I just had to turn and walk away. 

My dad also saw a lot of the same deer I did, but they were on the wrong side of the creek for him to shoot. Would've been a 100 yds shot and he doesn't have a scope either. 

Most deer I've seen while hunting in over 20 years. First day I ever deer hunted, a herd of about 17 ran towards me the first morning and I got one. Still, it's been a bad season for us. I got one shot and my dad has not shot at all. Hunting new land and are still figuring them out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

eyecatchum2 said:


> There is a photo on the Cudde Back website of a big buck being chased by coyotes and the hind quarters are all chewed up on the buck. Two or three coyotes can easily run a deer to exhaustion and then bring it down.


Ha! Not according to some of the experts here on OGF. 
And a few will argue their point regardless of proof they're shown or hearing multiple testimonies from others that have witnessed yotes chasing adult deer. What I saw the other day is surely not the first time I've seen it. And posted a 1st hand account that happened here at the house on another post in which multiple yotes had a doe down during mid summer. 

Good on you for killing that yote. Sure wished I would have even had a remote chance of killing at least one of the yotes I saw chasing. Or at least been in the position of disrupting the chase. They were just so far off. The only reason I saw what was happening was cause of the snow. 
Congrats to you!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Usually tagged out come muzzle loader, but not this year....a friend got his first doe with a ml saturday, and I got my first buck Tuesday morning (not picture worthy).....cold weekend for sure should have taken the heater


----------

